# Non-musky



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Ok not really sure where I’m going with this but here go’s. I’ve heard musky are a fish of 1000 or maybe it’s 10,000 cast. I see guys spending 1000’s of dollars just on baits, not to mention species specific rods and reels. I’ve only ever once fished for them, trolling and we caught 1 in maybe 15 minutes. Used a #11 flicker minnow. Have caught tons of them at alum unintentionally. Usually when saugeye fishing using baits no bigger than a smithwick rouge and usually smaller baits. Have caught several trolling #5 flicker shads and even got 1 jigging a crappie tube. My first one was catfishing about 20 years ago using chicken liver. Casted out and my line just kept going out, lol.

Is it possible most people are using to big of baits? Have talked to a bunch of guys at Alum that have been trying for years to catch one without success. I would like to never catch another one personally. I see most people trolling in middle or south pool at Alum. I’ve caught them north of Howard road crappie and saugeye fishing.

Guess maybe what this post is about is to rethink how your fishing for this fish. Maybe try downsizing baits and try areas you wouldn’t normally. I’ve caught them beyond the power lines up Big Run in the middle of summer. Never seen anyone musky fishing there before. Definitely not trying to disrespect any musky fisherman at all, actually trying to maybe help out. Like I said, I would like to never catch another one, unless maybe it’s over 65”


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I know a guy who fishes regularly for saugeye and consistently catches muskies on a #7 Flicker shad all summer long...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Downsizing definitely helps on our southern lakes. Larger lures definitely catch fish but can be difficult if the lake's forage isn't that big. Most of the fish I've caught at CC have been on bass sized crankbaits and smaller blade baits. But on larger, northern lakes, it may take a larger profile to get a fish's attention. Slowing down and picking an area apart is also helpful. I've been trying to change up my tactics and mimic bass and suageye fishing but with heavier musky gear. Yes, you can catch them on lighter gear, happens all the time, but is detrimental to the fish if you have to fight them a long time.

But remember that lure sales are directed at catching fishermen. And large is what "all the pro's throw"...LOL.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My favorite Musky lures are Tuff Shad and these little guys.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Ok not really sure where I’m going with this but here go’s. I’ve heard musky are a fish of 1000 or maybe it’s 10,000 cast. I see guys spending 1000’s of dollars just on baits, not to mention species specific rods and reels. I’ve only ever once fished for them, trolling and we caught 1 in maybe 15 minutes. Used a #11 flicker minnow. Have caught tons of them at alum unintentionally. Usually when saugeye fishing using baits no bigger than a smithwick rouge and usually smaller baits. Have caught several trolling #5 flicker shads and even got 1 jigging a crappie tube. My first one was catfishing about 20 years ago using chicken liver. Casted out and my line just kept going out, lol.
> 
> Is it possible most people are using to big of baits? Have talked to a bunch of guys at Alum that have been trying for years to catch one without success. I would like to never catch another one personally. I see most people trolling in middle or south pool at Alum. I’ve caught them north of Howard road crappie and saugeye fishing.
> 
> Guess maybe what this post is about is to rethink how your fishing for this fish. Maybe try downsizing baits and try areas you wouldn’t normally. I’ve caught them beyond the power lines up Big Run in the middle of summer. Never seen anyone musky fishing there before. Definitely not trying to disrespect any musky fisherman at all, actually trying to maybe help out. Like I said, I would like to never catch another one, unless maybe it’s over 65”


I agree same thing at west branch. West branch is full of musky. FULL. I met a few guys out there fishing big musky lures and cant catch one for nothing. Throw a rapala husky jerk. Bam fish on. Caught alot that way. Especially fishing for eyes at the dam area this time of yr. Hinkley creek that feeds into the branch on the north side will be full of musky here shortly. If you catch it on the right time. Musky will be jammed up the creek. Its really something to see. 2 yrs ago I got to the creek at the right time and the musky was standing room only in that creek. I stopped counting in the 70's. From the lake mouth all the way through the tunnels. It's no exaggeration. .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

In reality fish of 10,000 casts is from like 60 years ago. That isn't really true in today's age among most die hard musky anglers. You make the assumption that guys throwing musky baits on musky gear don't catch fish, or that you are far more successful at doing it. I don't think that's accurate. 

Also, just like a saugeye angler wouldn't deliberartly use an ultralight because it won't handle a big one, musky guys are gearing up to handle the 50"r or the 45 pounder! Is it possible to catch a musky that size on a medium weight spinning rod, maybe but it's not the norm!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Generally the bigger bait the bigger fish. Most people that fish musky are going after the biggest fish. I'd take one in the mid 40s over 3 in the mid 30s any day.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I won't fish with small baits due to weak hardware, small hooks and overall risk of losing a giant. Yes, you can catch very large musky on lighter gear but you have to wear them out to the point you risk killing the fish. I'd rather be armed with HD gear, land them quickly and let them go. I don't want to risk a break off where hooks get caught in their mouth or throat. I do fish 3--6 inch baits but they are built for musky fishing,.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

I know people catch muskie every year unintentionally on bass/saugeye gear. I've even heard guys give advice that if you can't catch muskie just fish for bass in a muskie lake and you'll catch one. 

I don't use that small of tackle for muskies. I agree with K gonefishing that hardware is an issue with those baits. That being said, I know they say bigger baits catch bigger fish but I rarely throw any muskie lures bigger than 6 inches all year and I catch fish every year over the 40" mark. That's mostly just personal preference for me. When your fishing 8+ hours throwing a 6 inch crank or muskie killer is easier on the body than a 10 inch hunk of wood or a pounder bulldawg and I've just never really had that much success on Ohio waters with the big stuff.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I fished my first few ski trips casting trolling big baits, me and my bro watched a video of joe Thomas from the clowns and he was ski fishing w branch with small cranks and getting them so we said let’s give it a go, 1st trip out bang bro catches one on rapala. I do agree also on the hardware not able to handle the bigguns


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

What K Gone fishing says is correct. Some smaller baits don't stand a chance. Had a low to mid 40" musky rip the tail hook right out of a flicker shad with a viscious head shake alongside the boat while trolling for walleye.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

